# Port And PKG For forked-daapd Out Of Date



## jasonvp (Sep 22, 2020)

```
media# grep PORTVER /usr/ports/audio/forked-daapd/Makefile
PORTVERSION=    24.1
media# pkg search forked-daapd
forked-daapd-24.1_10           DAAP (iTunes), MPD (Music Player Daemon) and RSP (Roku) media server
media#
```

As it stands, that's a few versions out of date.  The author has:


```
media# forked-daapd --version
forked-daapd 27.2
```

published.  It's available on his github, and builds with some work involved on FreeBSD 12.1.  Importantly: it fixes the issue that 24.1 and prior versions have with the new Music.app replacement for iTunes on the Mac.  Those older versions of forked-daapd can't serve files to the new Music app.  But 27.2 can.


----------



## ekvz (Sep 22, 2020)

You could try patching the port to download newer sources. If you are lucky and the build system/file layout did not change that might serve as a workaround. If it works it would be a good idea to inform the maintainer about it.


----------



## jasonvp (Sep 22, 2020)

ekvz said:


> You could try patching the port to download newer sources.



Wouldn't even know where to begin doing that.  I've already emailed the maintainer a couple of days ago but got no ACK yet.


----------



## ekvz (Sep 22, 2020)

Looking at the Makefile it seems you might be able to get away with nothing but editing PORTVERSION  and deleting distinfo (make a backup). You just would just have to cross fingers the patches still apply.


----------



## jasonvp (Sep 22, 2020)

ekvz said:


> Looking at the Makefile it seems you might be able to get away with nothing but editing PORTVERSION  and deleting distinfo (make a backup). You just would just have to cross fingers the patches still apply.



Fair enough.  For now, I'll just stick with the version I pulled right from the author's github since it works.  Hopefully the maintainer sees my email eventually.


----------



## diizzy (Sep 23, 2020)

It needs more love than that. Given that it hasn't been updated in years the maintainer probably moved on or lost interest.


----------



## acheron (Sep 23, 2020)

```
Index: Makefile
===================================================================
--- Makefile    (revision 548849)
+++ Makefile    (working copy)
@@ -2,8 +2,7 @@
 # $FreeBSD$
 
 PORTNAME=      forked-daapd
-PORTVERSION=   24.1
-PORTREVISION=  10
+PORTVERSION=   27.2
 CATEGORIES=    audio
 
 MAINTAINER=    takumiiinn@gmail.com
@@ -12,7 +11,8 @@
 LICENSE=       GPLv2
 LICENSE_FILE=  ${WRKSRC}/COPYING
 
-BUILD_DEPENDS= antlr3:devel/antlr3
+BUILD_DEPENDS= antlr3:devel/antlr3 \
+               json-c>0:devel/json-c
 LIB_DEPENDS=   libantlr3c.so:devel/libantlr3c \
                libavahi-client.so:net/avahi-app \
                libavcodec.so:multimedia/ffmpeg \
@@ -21,6 +21,7 @@
                libgcrypt.so:security/libgcrypt \
                libinotify.so:devel/libinotify \
                libmxml.so:textproc/mxml \
+               libwebsockets.so:net/libwebsockets \
                libunistring.so:devel/libunistring
 
 USE_GITHUB=    yes
@@ -48,7 +49,8 @@
 ALSA_CONFIGURE_WITH=   alsa
 ALSA_LIB_DEPENDS=      libasound.so:audio/alsa-lib
 ITUNES_CONFIGURE_ENABLE=itunes
-ITUNES_LIB_DEPENDS=    libplist.so:devel/libplist
+ITUNES_LIB_DEPENDS=    libplist.so:devel/libplist \
+                       libsodium.so:security/libsodium
 LASTFM_CONFIGURE_ENABLE=lastfm
 LASTFM_LIB_DEPENDS=    libcurl.so:ftp/curl
 MPD_CONFIGURE_ENABLE=  mpd
```

The pkg-plist needs to be fixed.


----------



## diizzy (Sep 23, 2020)

That's a start! Needs a couple of more fixes though before it can be committed


----------



## diizzy (Sep 23, 2020)

Please give this a try





						249556 – audio/forked-daapd: Update to 27.2
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## msplsh (Oct 11, 2020)

Well that worked...


----------



## msplsh (Oct 11, 2020)

How are you supposed to apply these patches, anyway?  I did a `patch < everything_after_three_hyphens` but it didn't like the /dev/null business for deleting the files, so I had to do it manually.


----------



## diizzy (Oct 11, 2020)

It's already in tree, https://www.freshports.org/audio/forked-daapd/


```
patch --posix -E -p1 < /path/to/my.patch
```
Usually works just fine (in /usr/ports)


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 11, 2020)

msplsh said:


> How are you supposed to apply these patches, anyway?



I use `patch -p0 -i /your/path/to/patch`


----------



## msplsh (Oct 11, 2020)

diizzy said:


> It's already in tree



Nice!  Although, I came up with some scam to lock the ports tree to the quarterly packages, so I was trying that out.


----------

